# Sitting will kill you (and yes, it causes cancer)



## Anorion (Jan 22, 2015)

> One of your favorite activities may actually be killing you.
> 
> Our entire modern world is constructed to keep you sitting down. When we drive, we sit. When we work at an office, we sit. When we watch TV, well, you get the picture.
> 
> ...



Sitting will kill you, even if you exercise - CNN.com


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 22, 2015)

First Oxygen will kill you, now I was recovering the shock by sitting down...then u post this!

Ab jaye to jaye kaha!!!


----------



## $hadow (Jan 22, 2015)

Don't tell me nearing 4 months and no solution of my liver disorder yet. What started as jaundice is now turning out to be something different all together and they say it is coz of you sit a lot.


----------



## powerhoney (Jan 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Don't tell me nearing 4 months and no solution of my liver disorder yet. What started as jaundice is now turning out to be something different all together and they say it is coz of you sit a lot.



Get well soon!!!  What's wrong with your liver, btw???


----------



## $hadow (Jan 22, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Get well soon!!!  What's wrong with your liver, btw???



Started with vomiting which was taken by the doctor as jaundice and now after this lot of time I was told that I have fatty liver with irregularities on the surface of my liver.


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 22, 2015)

I hope there is no disease caused by texting while sleeping


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 22, 2015)

Lol .... do yoga


----------



## Minion (Jan 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Don't tell me nearing 4 months and no solution of my liver disorder yet. What started as jaundice is now turning out to be something different all together and they say it is coz of you sit a lot.



Take livosin It will help you in case of liver disorder.


----------



## kaz (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm safe..I sleep more than I sit


----------



## $hadow (Jan 22, 2015)

Minion said:


> Take livosin It will help you in case of liver disorder.



I am taking livfit and unilosome.  Livosin is also on the same salt I  guess. But thanks I will check it out.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 22, 2015)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]: Are you on some kind of find-all-things-which-we-all-do-and-which-makes-us-die mission to prove the point of #YOLO?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 22, 2015)

haha nope, it's not actually all things that makes us die, but all things that cause cancer, which seems to be practically everything



kaz said:


> I'm safe..I sleep more than I sit



yup, same here


----------



## Vyom (Jan 22, 2015)

Does standing causes cancer? 

Since we have a cure for sitting it seems: A *Level*! *www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-level-a-deck-designed-to-set-you-in-motion


----------



## icebags (Jan 23, 2015)

is there anything that doesn't kill u ? share when u find . *s.yimg.com/lq/i/mesg/emoticons7/37.gif


----------



## eureka (Jan 23, 2015)

icebags said:


> is there anything that doesn't kill u ? share when u find . *s.yimg.com/lq/i/mesg/emoticons7/37.gif


Yeah, simply by using the brain, as long as its not filled with shite.

This article holds some fact though. It's not good to sit anywhere for a prolonged time, but people like me who are forced to sit in a chair for 10 hours a day (at least), well all they can do is just stand up and walk a bit. A long ago I read in some news that someone died (a kid obviously) because he was playing games by sitting in a same position for, I don't remember, a week I suppose.


----------



## icebags (Jan 23, 2015)

eureka said:


> Yeah, simply by using the brain, as long as its not filled with shite.
> 
> This article holds some fact though. It's not good to sit anywhere for a prolonged time, but people like me who are forced to sit in a chair for 10 hours a day (at least), well all they can do is just stand up and walk a bit. A long ago I read in some news that someone died (a kid obviously) because he was playing games by sitting in a same position for, I don't remember, a week I suppose.



not just 1 kids, several kids died that way, but sitting only didn't kill them. 

sitting idle while playing games continuously day after day, night after night, with no or very little sleep, on junk foods + coffee + red bull makes things like those happen. :/


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 23, 2015)

Just do some basic stretching every 2 hours.

You will be fine.


----------



## Flash (Jan 23, 2015)

kaz said:


> I'm safe..I sleep more than I sit


Just wait for another month, some research organization will publish an article that "Sleeping will k!ll you"..

- - - Updated - - -

Last week, there's "Oxygen will k!ll you" and this week "Sleeping will k!ll you".. Next is what?

I remember a comedy in a tamil movie, which goes like this.

1. Person1 will sit in a park bench and thinking of something, while Person2 comes and ask "Brother, why are you sitting in the park?".
2. Person1 gets irrirated (x1), walks few steps and stands near a streetlamp, while Person3 comes and ask "Brother, why are you standing here?".
2. Person1 gets irrirated again (x2) and walks hurriedly out of the park, while Person4 comes and ask "Brother, where are you walking to?".
4. Person1 gets irrirated again (x3) and runs out of the park, while Person5 interupts and ask "Brother, why are you running?".
5. Person1 gets irrirated again (x4), frustrates and starts crying, while Person6 sees this and ask "Brother, why are you crying?".


----------



## $hadow (Jan 23, 2015)

All the goods things will kill you and if you do not do these things you might be eventually killed by nature. ''Marna toh pakka hai''.


----------



## Minion (Jan 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I am taking livfit and unilosome.  Livosin is also on the same salt I  guess. But thanks I will check it out.



I think both livfit and livosin are same thing with different name.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 23, 2015)

Minion said:


> I think both livfit and livosin are same thing with different name.



Yeah I checked the salt and it is indeed the same.


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2015)

Man from India had last laugh *dies of cancer*


----------

